# Ear Cropping



## Tonio24540 (Dec 11, 2006)

Is it aganist the law to crop you dog's ears yourself?


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

I Dont Know If It Is Against The Law Or Not. But In My Opinion, Unless You Are Completely Prepaired And Have A Sergical Degree. That I Would Say Dont Do It. All Though I Have Seen It Done In The Past, And It Was Cruel To The Animal, And Came Out Looking Like Crap. But I;m Sure There Are Those Out There That Do It Anyway And Have No Problem With It!!!!


----------



## my apbt seagal (Nov 28, 2006)

here in sweden are that illegal to crop a dogs ear. thats are good dogs are more beatiful with their ears ! :love2:


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

I Also Like A Dog With Ears, I Have Several That Their Ears Are Cookeyed Which Adds To The Personality.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Its not illegal to do it yourself. I know lots of people who do it themselves. 
However, unless you are experienced with it. I would *not* recommend it.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, everyone is right. its not illegal... just very hard to do a good job.
let me point out that a bad ear crop can KILL a dogs look. a dog that would normally be imacculant can look so shoddy with a bad crop. un even, too short, crooked, if you dont know how to do it right you could leave too little or too much bell tissue making the ears fold up over the head and look really funky.

take it to a vet that has experience with your breed, keep in mind not all crops are the same. A vet that does thousands of dobie ears could completely screw your APBT up or vice versa. different ears shapes, different cut types, completely different looks.

do your reasearsch and dont try to cut corners, this is one area that you DO NOT want to go for the cheapest deal you get what you pay for.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Blue Bull- Thats why i didn't get Hemi's done. Most of the vets around here do more Dobi's and Great Danes and do very few bullies. So i just kept his ears instead of risking a bad crop.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ear cropping your self "IS" illegal in some areas.
Bluebull you may of heard of "Bams Bandogges"They were busted for animal cruilty for doing there own ear crops,upstate new york i believe.
I know a few working dogmen who cropp them self,but like every ones said,if you dont have the skill dont do it.Ethicaly theres nothing wrong with it,imho.Im not to sure why people make such a fuss over such small issues.:snow:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Does'nt the dogs ears make the dog?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its not illegal here if you do it for yourself. You just cant do it for someone else or on someone elses dog!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I would go to a vet. I think Luke would look good with his ears cropped, but he also looks good with his ears and plus you can't get them back once there done.


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

What's The Best Age To Crop Ears?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Under 3 months of age, (some will go 4) most vets wont do it after that and you will need to be up todate on all vaccinations.


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Again!!!! About Vac.'s, Do You Do Your Own? If So What Do You Use? And What Do You Use As A Wormer? And Why? 

I Probably Ask To Many ?'s But I've Been Doing This On My Own For Several Years Now. Just Want The Best For My Dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## NateDG72 (Dec 8, 2006)

It should be illegal. Do you have any knowledge on anesthetic procedures? Do you have any knowledge of what to cut and what not to cut, and how low the crop should be? If your serious about getting it done contact a professional and fork over the cash.

Just think for a moment though about your dog, why is it so important to cut his ears off so he lookes cooler to you? Not trying to tell ya what to do just giving my opinion on cropping and how its and outdated procedure that serves no purpose to the modern Pit Bull. In the end its your choice, if you want to do it PLEASE have somone trained do it!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

this is Van Gogh, he was 7 weeks old when he came to the shelter with one ear cropped and a severely broken leg. His owner cut his ear and the dog freaked so his owner broke his leg trying to cut his other ear. his neighbors saw what happened and called the police. the dude was arrested for cruelty and with his prior record, he is in the state pen. too bad Van will probably stay here for the rest of his life because of his dumb fu** owner.:stick:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually you can buy a product to trim your own ears and its basically a pattern. It is like a crimp cutter so you get the same cut on both ears. We dont do it this way. We take ours to a vet and have found a vet that does it with laser. Very clean precise cut!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Poor Van Gogh. At least he is in good hands now.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> this is Van Gogh, he was 7 weeks old when he came to the shelter with one ear cropped and a severely broken leg. His owner cut his ear and the dog freaked so his owner broke his leg trying to cut his other ear. his neighbors saw what happened and called the police. the dude was arrested for cruelty and with his prior record, he is in the state pen. too bad Van will probably stay here for the rest of his life because of his dumb fu** owner.:stick:


Dave,
Hopefully they fixed his other ear?Id hate to see a dog with one natural ear and one f-d up crop.Thats very sad,he looks beautiful.:snap:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Please don't do it yourself. Please, please, please, please, please!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> Dave,
> Hopefully they fixed his other ear?Id hate to see a dog with one natural ear and one f-d up crop.Thats very sad,he looks beautiful.:snap:


No Cane , they had to leave it. He had such major surgeries and pins in his leg and hip, they had to concentrate on his imediate health, its kinda silly but hes still a handsome rednose


----------



## tamarez74 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Any Sacramento Vet referrals?*

Does anyone know a good Vet in Sacramento that does ear cropping


----------



## nootherwaykennels (Jan 1, 2007)

Cropping a dogs ears yourself is illegal in some areas. If you are a not a vet to begin with and know what you are doing it can ruin your dogs look,cause them severe pain and not to mention is very cruel.


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

What is the point of a dog with cropped ears?


Unless its titles in REAL confermation shows... there is no need to put a pup in that pain so ur dog can look bad/cool/mean. 

I will never cropped my dogs ears, i dont hate the look but wouldnt do it to my own dog. oke:


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

Same here.

I would never crop tails either. My weimy has a cropped tail, but I rescued her from the petstore and she was already like that.

I see no need, as I dont show.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

KingofthePIT said:


> Unless its titles in REAL confermation shows... there is no need to put a pup in that pain so ur dog can look bad/cool/mean.


whats the point in cropping ears just for asthetic?thats the problem not the solution.


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

I Guess It's All In What We Personally Like Huh! I Like Both Way's*** And Have Both On My Yard. And Have Found Out It Trully Is'nt Illegal To Do It Your Self In Georgia. But In My Opinion, It's Seems Inhuman!!!!!!!


----------



## headstrongkennels (Dec 30, 2006)

Some areas will charge you with praticing a vet without a license.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

to me croppings no diffrent then circumcision on male humans,nobody remembers it,its pointless and its really the person in charges descision,hopefully we keep it that way.I personaly think a crop looks better on some breeds,doberman,corso,presa dogo argintino,but looks kinda bad on others,boxers,danes.On am stafffs and apbts it can go either way,but personaly i like a shorter crop to the weird boxer "pin head" crop.....
but thats just me...


----------

